# What To Do When A Person Changes Views on Baptism but there Spouse Does Not.



## Quatchu (May 30, 2011)

Lets say that you have married couple who are credo baptist and one of them comes to feel convicted of the paedo baptism position, yet the other spouse still has strong convictions toward credo baptism. How would they work this out? What are suggestions as to what to do in this situation. There seems to be allot threads on courtship between different baptism views but not about situations were one spouse changes there view and the other does not.


----------



## Gesetveemet (May 30, 2011)

Quatchu said:


> Lets say that you have married couple who are credo baptist and one of them comes to feel convicted of the paedo baptism position, yet the other spouse still has strong convictions toward credo baptism. How would they work this out? What are suggestions as to what to do in this situation. There seems to be allot threads on courtship between different baptism views but not about situations were one spouse changes there view and the other does not.



The wife should follow the husbands lead as to what church to attend and the husband should treat his wife so tenderly as to not let it become a wedge in the marriage.


----------



## amg (May 30, 2011)

Gesetveemet said:


> Quatchu said:
> 
> 
> > Lets say that you have married couple who are credo baptist and one of them comes to feel convicted of the paedo baptism position, yet the other spouse still has strong convictions toward credo baptism. How would they work this out? What are suggestions as to what to do in this situation. There seems to be allot threads on courtship between different baptism views but not about situations were one spouse changes there view and the other does not.
> ...


 
Precisely.


----------



## torstar (May 30, 2011)

I've seen it works both ways, each time taking the husband's view.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 30, 2011)

> But I want you to understand that the head of every man is Christ, the head of a wife is her husband, and the head of Christ is God.
> 1 Corinthians 11:3


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (May 31, 2011)

A patience, honest and loving exploration of the scriptures between the couple is essential. My wife came to a paedo-baptist position because she became convinced that it was clearly taught in scripture.


----------

